# Priority 5 Applicants Club



## teqkillah (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm just wondering if there are folks here like me that belong to Priority 5. 

Lets start a thread that are dedicated to us. :clap2:

It looks like Priority 4 is already moving. :clap2: 

Post away guys!


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

*Good news for You - Processing of Priority Group 5 GSM Applications*

What's New? Recent Changes in General Skilled Migration

*Priority processing arrangements
*
Most General Skilled Migration (GSM) visa applications are subject to a Ministerial Direction which determines the priority in which they are considered. 
See: Fact Sheet 24a – Priority Processing for Skilled Migration Visas

Under the Direction allocation of applications to a case officer for processing is done based on the priority of an application according to the Direction.

Each week within the two GSM processing centres (Adelaide and Brisbane) the highest priority applications on hand are allocated before the next highest until sufficient applications are allocated to deliver the GSM component of the 2011-12 Migration Program.
See: Migration Program Statistics

Each week around 1000 priority affected cases are allocated to case officers. These allocations are currently made up of all available applications from Priority Group 1 and 3, with the balance being Priority Group 4 cases. There are no GSM visa subclasses in Priority Group 2.

*As of 18 November 2011 there are around 751 applications lodged in Australia and 5544 applications lodged from outside Australia Priority Group 4 cases awaiting allocation. Since 1 July 2011, approximately 1481 applications lodged in Australia and 2702 applications lodged from outside Australia Priority Group 4 cases have been received, with some of the applications from in Australia having been allocated to case officers.*

Commencement of processing of Priority Group 5 applications

Based on the number of applications on hand and anticipated application rates for Priority Groups 1 and 3, the department expects to commence allocating some Priority Group 5 applications this program year.

There are currently approximately 27 347 applications lodged from in Australia and 15 284 applications lodged from outside Australia Priority Group 5 cases awaiting allocation.

How processing will occur ? 

Processing of Priority Group 5 applications lodged in Australia will begin with the remaining applications in the visa subclasses in effect prior to September 2007, the oldest of which was lodged on 28 July 2005. There are approximately 756 cases in this group.

Processing of Priority Group 5 applications lodged outside Australia will begin with applications in visa subclasses 495 and 496, which were lodged prior to 1 September 2007, the oldest of which was lodged on 10 July 2006. Unlike other GSM visa applications lodged from outside Australia, prior to 1 September 2007, these applications were not effected by the Minister's Cap and Cease arrangements. There are approximately 594 cases in this group.


The number of Priority Group 5 applications processed this program year will ultimately depend on the number of higher priority applications received, and other factors including any change in the size of the Migration Program or variation of the Processing Direction. Many Priority Group 5 applicants still face a considerable wait until their application is allocated to a case officer for processing and may want to consider other options available.


----------



## teqkillah (Jan 29, 2011)

It looks like its gonna move already.... :clap2:
They've start allocating Subclass 880,881,882 and 862 .


----------



## RakeshPatel (Aug 18, 2011)

Cat 5 timeline sheet,

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Am6LezweeZSFdFNCajhjRGp6OGduRkJKenc5Z0Q2U3c#gid=16


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Good Luck People. Wishing you all a speedy CO Allocation and PR processing 

Cheers...


----------



## virtual_bajwa (Apr 11, 2009)

The brilliant news is that DIAC have started looking at some Cat 5 applications......

http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/gener...tion-times.htm

Looks like it is only certain visa classes

Skilled – Independent Overseas Student subclass 880 15 August 2007 
Skilled – Australian-sponsored Overseas Student subclass 881 15 August 2007 
Skilled – Designated Area-sponsored Overseas Student subclass 882 15 August 2007 
Skilled – Onshore Australian-sponsored New Zealand Citizen subclass 862 15 August 2007 

Currently looking at applications in the August 2007.

Anyway I really hope that they start to dish out the visas quickly, I know a lot of you guys are High Risk and that has been part of the problem in the past, getting all the bits and pieces done before they change the priorities!


----------



## RakeshPatel (Aug 18, 2011)

--any way good news for p5-------

How processing will occur

Processing of Priority Group 5 applications lodged in Australia will begin with the remaining applications in the visa subclasses in effect prior to September 2007, the oldest of which was lodged on 28 July 2005. There are approximately 756 cases in this group.

Processing of Priority Group 5 applications lodged outside Australia will begin with applications in visa subclasses 495 and 496, which were lodged prior to 1 September 2007, the oldest of which was lodged on 10 July 2006. Unlike other GSM visa applications lodged from outside Australia, prior to 1 September 2007, these applications were not effected by the Minister's Cap and Cease arrangements. There are approximately 594 cases in this group.

The number of Priority Group 5 applications processed this program year will ultimately depend on the number of higher priority applications received, and other factors including any change in the size of the Migration Program or variation of the Processing Direction. Many Priority Group 5 applicants still face a considerable wait until their application is allocated to a case officer for processing and may want to consider other options available.

----
Processing of Priority Group 5 General Skilled Migration Applications
----


----------



## teqkillah (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes atleast its now moving! hopefully in a few months they'll be allocating on other subclass like 175 and 176. :clap2:


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

Cat 4 seems to have moved through very rapidly over the last 2 fortnights...apparently the number of new apps has died down to a trickle since June 2011...


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Good news for you all...Check this..

Your applications are in the move towards grant...

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...received-grant-letter-after-2-half-years.html

Good Luck and All the best.


----------



## teqkillah (Jan 29, 2011)

its been a while since i've logged to this forum. 

any news from priority 5?


----------



## teqkillah (Jan 29, 2011)

its been a while since i've last loggedin to this site.

any news from p5?


----------



## ait (Feb 22, 2012)

Cat5 onshore are in processing which CO allocation reached to Q1 2009 and Offshore are staring to Cat4 offshore processing!


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

Well no news yet on my case I am still waiting for any progress.I have recently handed over my case to agent so that he can further follow up on my case make updates to the case. My agent told me under current circumstances your case should take 1 to 2 years more that is it will be expectedly be processed in 2013 or 2014. SO I am just positive and looking forward for it to be processed soon or at least now I should have got CO allocated so that I can follow up on its progress from him.

Alternatively I have came across another option if I can apply for Australian student visa for my spouse and I will be allowed to work full time there while i wait for my case to be finalized. But this is a bit expensive option. 

TopGun


ACS-2231-11 Systems Manager, IELTS-7, Paper Lodged-27th Jan 2010 Type-175(paper), CO-waiting, Medical-?,Visa Grant-? 



teqkillah said:


> I'm just wondering if there are folks here like me that belong to Priority 5.
> 
> Lets start a thread that are dedicated to us. :clap2:
> 
> ...


----------



## virtual_bajwa (Apr 11, 2009)

> Karin says:
> 
> April 30, 2012 at 4:06 pm
> 
> ...


Bad news for us once again..


----------



## Harryjos (Jul 9, 2012)

*Info on p5?*



ait said:


> Cat5 onshore are in processing which CO allocation reached to Q1 2009 and Offshore are staring to Cat4 offshore processing!


Hi karin where did u get this info from the allocation dates still shows CO has only been allocated till dec 2008.
I am desp to know as i had submitted my file on jan 2009.


----------



## sgc.rebeiro (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi there.. any one with any information on Priority Group 5 processing

My application details are given below

ACS-Office Manager, 
IELTS-7, 
Online Lodged-12-Aug-2008, 
Visa Type-176 (Relative), 
CO-?, Medical-?,Visa Grant-?

My agent continue to say we have no option but to wait.. Can anyone guide.. on how long this wait is going to continue... 

Looking forward to any news...


----------



## Harryjos (Jul 9, 2012)

Hey mate, isnt relative sponsored sub class 886. Cos i am on that sub class, sponsored my brother.
With regards to the visa arent you having a look at the allocation dates? Seems like all relative sponsored visa till dec 22nd 2008 has been allocated a case officer. So why not yours?




sgc.rebeiro said:


> Hi there.. any one with any information on Priority Group 5 processing
> 
> My application details are given below
> 
> ...


----------



## sgc.rebeiro (Apr 2, 2012)

Harryjos said:


> Hey mate, isnt relative sponsored sub class 886. Cos i am on that sub class, sponsored my brother.
> With regards to the visa arent you having a look at the allocation dates? Seems like all relative sponsored visa till dec 22nd 2008 has been allocated a case officer. So why not yours?


886 is for onshore applications.. we are offshore and hence 176 GSM Skilled Sponsored (relative being Aunty).


----------



## Harryjos (Jul 9, 2012)

Yup no updates on that one there. Hopefully mate let us all keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## Gordon71 (Sep 13, 2012)

*Wait will continue*

I applied in April 2009, I recieved an email from my agent about a month ago and was informed that it looks like 2013 or even 2014 will be the delay as things stand now. Think the legal case got them to move on Group 4 but group 5 seems to be content to just sit and wait :boxing:


----------



## Harryjos (Jul 9, 2012)

do know how much longer it could go on like this.


----------



## AArshad (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi everyone, those who posted earlier in this thread, most seem to be Family sponsored, please can you all update your current status so that we can know when and if there is a movement in priority 5, esp FS visas.
my time line is Applied 176-fs, Sept 2009, Cat 5, 
Nothing so far........


----------



## Harryjos (Jul 9, 2012)

Hey everyone hopefully this year we have something to look forward for. I had applied on feb 2009, 886 fly sponsored. No updates as of yet other than knowing it soo close but still not reachable.


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

i am also priority 5 applicant (175, jan 2009). I have recently got state sponsorship from NSW and requested DIAC to convert my 175 application into 176 (priority 3).


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

By the way hows priority 5 applicant (175/176) are doing these days ... Which dates are currently in progress?


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

TOPGUN said:


> By the way hows priority 5 applicant (175/176) are doing these days ... Which dates are currently in progress?


I think for 175, they reached may 2008. Which date you applied for 175?


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

reehan said:


> I think for 175, they reached may 2008. Which date you applied for 175?


I hav applied on 28th jan 2010 Sc175 as systems manager 
And it's beeeeen years now still no hope on this path


----------



## amitalenora (Nov 9, 2014)

*Any News?*



teqkillah said:


> I'm just wondering if there are folks here like me that belong to Priority 5.
> 
> Lets start a thread that are dedicated to us. :clap2:
> 
> ...



Hey,

Am new to this forum.. We are quite irritated by the long wait actually.. Have you heard any update yet? I noticed that your lodging date is after ours. Ours is June 2008. Haven't heard anything yet from our side..

Tired of 'twiddling thumbs'!!!:wacko:


----------



## rahul1969 (Mar 29, 2012)

HI, am cat 5 496 applicant from August 2007. Would like everyone to know that finally i got my visa.


----------



## iaiasydney (Jan 27, 2015)

hi yes there are people waiting for 6 7 or even 8 years .... we have created a facebook group to congregate as many people as possible and see what can be done to finally be heard. pls join if u can and share. the only hope is raising a collective veoice

The Australian Forgotten Visa Applications (886-457-& More)

Cheers


----------



## iaiasydney (Jan 27, 2015)

I applied 6 years ago and not set time has been established for processing.... we have created a facebook group to congregate as many people as possible and see what can be done to finally be heard. pls join if u can and share. the only hope is raising a collective veoice look for it if interested:

The Australian Forgotten Visa Applications (886-457-& More)

Cheers


----------



## iaiasydney (Jan 27, 2015)

Yes there are mate unfortunately there are: I applied 6 years ago and not set time has been established for processing.... been in OZ for 15 years!!! we have created a facebook group to congregate as many people as possible and see what can be done to finally be heard. pls join if u can and share. the only hope is raising a collective voice look for it if interested:

The Australian Forgotten Visa Applications (886-457-& More)

Cheers


----------



## iaiasydney (Jan 27, 2015)

really? Did you get your answer yet? I applied 6 years ago and not set time has been established for processing.... been in OZ for 15 years!!! we have created a facebook group to congregate as many people as possible and see what can be done to finally be heard. pls join if u can and share. the only hope is raising a collective voice look for it if interested:

The Australian Forgotten Visa Applications (886-457-& More)

Cheers


----------



## iaiasydney (Jan 27, 2015)

*15 years in Australia 6 on Brdiging Visa and still Stuck in Lombo!*

Hi All,

I have been in Australia for 15 years, applied for my PR 6 years ago and I still no sign of seeing the light...
everybody say that nothing can be done but wait...I cant' wait all my life! Who is going to give us the time wasted??

I want to search for others in the same situation and see what can be done. We deserve an answer either positive or negative; it is against ethic to force people to live stuck in limbo.

Pls join this facebook group if you would like to connect and share your stories.
The Australian Forgotten Visa Applications (886-457-& More)

May be getting media attention we will be heard! 
Can someone help us???? PLs!!!


----------



## adelaide hill (May 27, 2015)

hi all,
im from adelaide. i have been waiting for my visa for last five years
i have applied subclass 886 in june 2010

any thoughts????

any help???? please???


----------



## adelaide hill (May 27, 2015)

teqkillah said:


> I'm just wondering if there are folks here like me that belong to Priority 5.
> 
> Lets start a thread that are dedicated to us. :clap2:
> 
> ...


hay i have the same issue . has been for last 5 years any thoughts???


----------



## adelaide hill (May 27, 2015)

hi all,

i have been waiting on my subclass 886 visa application for last 5 years

i would like to join the facebook page couldnt find!!!

any help please.......


----------

